# Scorpions in Utah



## wayneo (May 10, 2010)

We are going to be in the Moab area for 5 nights  this summer and I was wondering if anyone knows any good places to look for Scorpions?


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 11, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html

Click on names and scroll to species.   Moab is in Grand County.  If there is a species in particular you want, look at that species, then look up a county map of Utah, and see what is close or on the way.  I will do a quick look for you, but I don't have time to be through, so you should look a bit yourself.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 11, 2010)

http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PPT/Utah_2007.htm

check this out.  Hadrurus spadix would be a nice find.  There is a Serradigitus sp. among others in the area.  Have fun!   Oh, and wear pants, and watch where you step and stick your hands.


----------



## Widowman10 (May 11, 2010)

that's exactly where i found _loads_ of scorpions. we were tripping over them there were so many. no foolin. found about 5 or 6 different species just casually looking, so you shouldn't have many problems finding lots, and different kinds. but yes, spadix are there, and boy are they beautiful 

there was an awesome thread about a week or so ago, with native scorpions. the post i put in that thread had pics of the ones i found in moab. let me see if i can find it for you real quick.

HERE you go. there are pics of only 3 of the 6-ish species we found there.


----------

